
Craig Wright Willing to Testify Under Oath to CFTC That He Is Satoshi Nakamoto - mbgaxyz
https://comments.cftc.gov/PublicComments/ViewComment.aspx?id=61969
======
T-A
So the money quote is "My name is Dr. Craig Wright and under the pseudonym of
Satoshi Nakamoto I completed a project I started in 1997 that was filed with
the Australian government in part under an AusIndustry project registered with
the Dept. of Innovation as BlackNet."

Googling BlackNet leads me to a post, apparently also by Wright, which
describes BlackNet as "a system which appeared in 1993 and which allows fully-
anonymous, two-way exchanges of information of all sorts" and attributes it to
Tim May:

[http://ohmysatoshi.com/blacknet](http://ohmysatoshi.com/blacknet)

So it's not Bitcoin, and Wright's statement only says that he "completed" (not
design, start or build all of) it using the pseudonym Satoshi Nakamoto, which
may well have been used by many people, in classic "I am John Galt" fashion:

[https://www.wiley.com/en-
us/I+Am+John+Galt%3A+Today%27s+Hero...](https://www.wiley.com/en-
us/I+Am+John+Galt%3A+Today%27s+Heroic+Innovators+Building+the+World+and+the+Villainous+Parasites+Destroying+It-p-9781118907535)

------
em3rgent0rdr
Unless someone can prove they have the private key to the genesis block, then
we should doubt their claim to be Satoshi.

~~~
celticninja
Well the coins from the genesis block can't be moved, so it would be difficult
to prove on that basis. However there are approx 1m BTC owned by SN, so a
movement of some of the early coins would be relatively trivial for the real
SN.

